# WinCC Flexible 2008 SP2 auf Win7 installieren



## The Spirit (5 Mai 2011)

HI.
Versuche gerade Flexible auf meinem Win7 Laptop zu installieren.
Er ist gerade beim ersten Punkt der Installation "SIMATIC WinCC flexible 2008".
Nach ca. 2 Minuten geht ein weiteres Fenster auf, wo ich jetzt seit knapp ner Stunde warte das was passiert.
Dazu ist noch ein kleines Fenster rechts unten aufgegangen wo drin steht "Speicherbedarf wird berechnet".
Der Ladebalken des kleinen Fensters steht ganz rechts und das wie gesagt seit knapp einer Stunde.
Kann doch nicht sein das das so lange dauert.
Jemand nen Tipp was das Problem sein kann?
Danke

Edit: Gelöst, siehe post Nr. 15


----------



## vollmi (5 Mai 2011)

Hatte ich auch schon.
Da hat sich ein kleines Auswahlfenster hinterm grossen blauen Fenster versteckt. Kann man aber in der Taskleiste nicht auswählen sondern muss per Alt + Tab rüberwechseln. Passiert manchmal wenn man neben der Installation andere Programme am laufen hat.

Ansonsten abbrechen alles schliessen Installation neu starten und Rechner nicht anfassen.


----------



## The Spirit (5 Mai 2011)

hoi.
so sieht es momentan aus.





fenster hab ich aber keines gefunden mit alt+tab.
oder überseh ich da was?


----------



## vollmi (5 Mai 2011)

Lässt sich das Blaue leere Fenster nicht minimieren?


----------



## The Spirit (5 Mai 2011)

doch.
aber sieht dann "leider" nur so aus.





kein fenster mit nem button.


----------



## vollmi (5 Mai 2011)

Und jetzt dieses Blaue Fenster minimieren mit beherztem Klick auf die linke obere Ecke des Bildschirms und dort minimieren wählen.


----------



## The Spirit (5 Mai 2011)

das fenster kann ich ja nicht minimieren, da es ja "ausgeführt" wird.
klicke ich links oben egal mit rechter oder linker maustaste, blinkt das noch zu sehende fenster mehrmals und das wars.
ich kann halt alt+tab machen um zwischen geöffneten fenstern zu wechseln.
aber da is kein fenster zu finden was ich bestätigen könnte.
drücke ich alt+tab und mache ich währenddessen nen screenshot seh ich auch kein fenster mit nem button zum bestätigen.
siehe hier:


----------



## vollmi (5 Mai 2011)

Dann bleibt dir wohl keine andere Wahl als die Applikation nochmal zu töten. Und erneut auszuführen. Ich bin überzeugt davon da hat sich n blödes auswahlfenster in den Hintergrund verpisst.


----------



## The Spirit (5 Mai 2011)

so.
erst per systemsteuerung alles was von flexible da war deinstalliert
-> neustart
mit removal tool von siemens alle weiteren reste von flexible entfernt
-> neustart
installation neu angefangen
-> jetzt hängt er wieder an genau der gleichen stelle.
hab mal auf unserem testrechner flexible installiert.
da läuft natürlich alles ohne probleme.
jemand noch ne idee? sonst muss der support ran.


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 Mai 2011)

... sieht für mich ein bißchen nach einer Frage der Berechtigung aus ...
Ist dein Lappi vielleicht noch Mitglied in einer Domäne ?
Als Benutzer hast du doch sicher lokale Admin-Rechte ?
Win7-32Bit oder Win7-64Bit ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## The Spirit (5 Mai 2011)

angemeldet hab ich mich mit einem lokalen benutzer welcher admin rechte besitzt (normalerweise arbeite ich in einer domäne, aber zur installation hab ich mich extra lokal angemeldet).
system: win7 32bit


----------



## seeba (5 Mai 2011)

Schalte mal UAC aus!


----------



## The Spirit (6 Mai 2011)

danke für den tipp.
werd das gleich mal testen.
hab vorher noch nen neuen lokalen user angelegt mit admin rechten.
nicht das sich das wirklich was zwickt.
ich berichte wenn´s geklappt hat.


----------



## The Spirit (6 Mai 2011)

hat leider auch nix gebracht.
jetzt muss der support ran.


----------



## The Spirit (6 Mai 2011)

konnte nun das Problem finden.
Ursache war hier, das ich schon von Danfoss die Software installiert hatte, welche wir zum einstellen der Danfoss FU´s benutzen.
Diese greift auch auf die Profibusschnittstelle zu.
Und anscheinen hat sich hier was verhackt.
Aber jetzt läuft die Installation durch.


----------



## joni1083 (1 Dezember 2011)

hi leute ich habe das selbe problem gehabt oder habe noch. ich bin am verzweifeln.jetzt sagt mir setup" zum betrieb dieses produkts muss simatic wincc flexible 2008 sp2 instaliert sein. bitte instalieren sie zuerst simatic wincc flexible 2008 sp2" das mache ich doch schon ganze zeit  und dann geht weiter " folgendes produkt wird benötigt : simatic wincc flexible mit folgenden eingeschaften: Version(en) von version 1. 3. 0.0 bis zu version 1.3.2.99. simatic wincc ist in der falschen version instaliert". habe originale verpackung mit linzenzkey von wincc flexible 2008 sp2. kann mir jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## joni1083 (1 Dezember 2011)

the spirit was hast du denn gemacht um problem zu beheben? danfoss software deinstalliert?


----------

